# Sorry, but I have to ask about machine knitting



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

First, this is _not_ meant as criticism of your craft in any way. Please understand that I've never done machine knitting, never seen it done, and don't know what all is required to be successful at it. I'm seriously trying to learn something here.

Second, I know myself well enough by now to know that I often think "sour grapes" as a defensive thing. When we couldn't afford a newer car, I told myself, "Who needs a car with power steering or power windows or automatic shift? It isn't _that_ difficult to turn the wheel, use a window crank or a clutch." When microwaves came out, I said, "Who needs to heat water in one minute instead of five?" Needles to say, I now have all of those and wouldn't want to do without any of the conveniences.

Having said all that, how much of machine knitting is really a needle craft? With hand knitting, I feel a bit of a connection to the thousands of knitters from ages past but can't see that connectivity for machine knitting. With hand knitting, I can take pride in my work when people compliment me on my even and neat work. Is that all gone when you machine knit?

See? My questions do come out like criticism or demeaning the work of machine knitters. Really, I don't mean it that way. It's sincerely meant to understand your craft better. I'd like to know more and can only find out by asking. Like, I can see where a machine would sure save hours of boring stockinette, but do you have to then hand knit shoulder shaping, short rows, neck bands, and other features of your work? Here's maybe my worst question: If you are just using a template and someone else's pattern, what are you doing to make your finished items personal to yourself and an outlet for your personal creativity? I've never yet met a pattern that I didn't change a little bit here and there. Can you do that with machine knitting.

I figure there must be something special about it or The Knitting Guild Association wouldn't have a Master Machine Knitter course. I'm very much looking forward to your answers. Who knows, you may make a machine knitter out of me.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Machine knitting requires a different set of skills to produce useable products. It is a skill and a craft on its own. I hand knit and have machine knit. I prefer hand knitting, but that is just me. I have made useable machine knit items, but am far from being an expert. I did learn to appreciate the skills of those that do machine knitting.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I still enjoy both hand and machine knitting and each one has it's pluses and minuses. 
Machine knitting gives you faster results but there is a lot of things you cant do on a machine you can do by hand. Also there are a lot of things you can do on a machine that would be impossible or very difficult to do by hand. Also machine knitting is not as portable as hand knitting.
All the machine knitters I know take great pride in their work.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes it is a real needle craft. You probably never saw a knitting machine used. You call hand knitting a craft even you use tools, like needles for it. In machine knitting the tools are also needles, just different ones and many. You cannot walk away from the machine and it finishes the piece by itself.
And yes most of us change patterns slightly or make up their own. It is as much a real craft as hand knitting, just a different craft.
I would not call it a craft if you had a funnel, put in the yarn, and on the other end the finished piece comes out by itself. It's far from that. Like with hand knitting the end result can be perfect, or have slight flaws or look just like our very first try.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

Well - it all began in 1589 when a chap called William Lee who lived near Nottingham UK got fed up with knitting needles clicking (or so the story goes!. From then on the knitting machine was developed to the machines we see today. Even the industrial ones that knit the garments purchased from shops are based on this original machine. And some of the early from the 1600's are still in use today. So it isn't really a modern craft by any stretch of the imagination.

Ok, the machine will form the stitch when we move the carriage, but that's all it does. We have to programme it (electronically or by punchcard) to make patterns, we shape by hand by moving the stitches between needles, and the majority of machine knitters design their own garments or adapt other peoples patterns for their personal preferences. 

We swatch to find the right tension for the yarn and stitch structure we are using. We do some or all of the making up. The connectivity is definitely there. And we get immense satisfaction from the compliments received. Our aim is to hear "you didn't make that one did you - you must have bought it!"

As for the often heard criticism that machine knitting isn't a craft - we feel it is more so than a lot of others e.g. any craft using purchased fabric. We make our own fabric from the initial thread and then form it into the finished item. They buy the fabric and use a sewing machine.

I'm sure others can give some other equally persuasive reasons.

Give it a go - how do you know you don't like it if you've never tried?


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I hand knit and machine knit. I am working on the Level 2 of The Knitting Guild Associations machine knitting masters. Machine knitting is every bit as creative as hand knitting. I use a Brother Punchcard machine which is not electronic. You still have to cast on, but you do all the needles at once. You do not have to do any hand knitting, although some machine knitters prefer to do rib by hand. It is a machine and sometimes things don't work right. If you don't enjoy a little problem solving, you may find this frustrating. It is certainly more expensive than hand knitting. There is the cost of the machine and accessories, and of course you may have to buy more yarn since you can knit so much faster. You can do cables, lace, and may fancy stitches. Check out some youtube videos to see them in action. Look for Diana Sullivan and Cheryl Brunette. While swatching to determine gauge is important in hand knitting as well as machine knitting, it is so much faster. I love both machine and hand knitting. Machine knitting is to hand knitting as a sewing machine is to hand sewing.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

I do both but I love my km much more.
Have a look at this site and see what can be done on a km.

http://www.machineknittingdesigns-by-clair.co.uk/patterns.php?page=3


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Knitielizzie said:


> Well - it all began in 1589 when a chap called William Lee who lived near Nottingham UK got fed up with knitting needles clicking (or so the story goes!. From then on the knitting machine was developed to the machines we see today. Even the industrial ones that knit the garments purchased from shops are based on this original machine. And some of the early from the 1600's are still in use today. So it isn't really a modern craft by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Ok, the machine will form the stitch when we move the carriage, but that's all it does. We have to programme it (electronically or by punchcard) to make patterns, we shape by hand by moving the stitches between needles, and the majority of machine knitters design their own garments or adapt other peoples patterns for their personal preferences.
> 
> ...


I take exception to your remark on sewing. I also quilt and make clothing, toys and home decor. Sewing is just as much a craft as knitting. Anything a person does to create something is a craft. It may not be a craft that someone enjoys or does but it does not make it less.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

showperson said:


> Machine knitting is to hand knitting as a sewing machine is to hand sewing.


Yes very well said.


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

I too have hand knitted for many years but now find it impossible to do for more than 5 minutes at a time due to carpel tunnel and tennis elbow. Machine knitting has allowed me to continue to be creative with fibre and I am finding it an immensely satisfying craft. I can't remember any project that I have made that has not been altered in some way from the original pattern.
I also use a spinning wheel to create yarn, a loom to weave fabric, a sewing machine to create clothing etc. The tools we use are just that, tools in one form or another to create a finished product. Each tool has its own set of challenges and usually have a huge learning curve, just like a pair of knitting needles did for me 35 years ago!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who took time to educate me. I should have known there would be YouTube videos that would show me what it was all about. Very interesting things to watch. 

Yes, I see the part about just using different tools. You all have piqued my interest in adding to my tool chest and learning new things. 

Thank you, again,
Gerri


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not concerned about it being a "craft". I am concerned about producing an attractive, serviceable item as quickly as possible. I have so many other demands for my time that I can't spend months making items.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry - not meant to offend.

Here in the UK there are some organisations that do not allow machine knitters to take part in their craft shows because "we use machines". Things made using a sewing machine are allowed! We can't persuade them otherwise, although we are still trying.

I machine and hand knit, crochet, dressmake, embroider, quilt - you name it and I'll try it.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Knitielizzie said:


> Sorry - not meant to offend.
> 
> Here in the UK there are some organisations that do not allow machine knitters to take part in their craft shows because "we use machines". Things made using a sewing machine are allowed! We can't persuade them otherwise, although we are still trying.
> 
> I machine and hand knit, crochet, dressmake, embroider, quilt - you name it and I'll try it.


Not offended. I just think anything where a person uses their creative jucies should be considered a craft.
I went to trade school to learn how to be a tailor. Loved every minute of it and all the challenges involved. I made myself a 3 pieced pin striped suit. It fit me the day I graduated and since then it has hung in my closet since 1980. It seems that the longer something hangs in the closet the more it shrinks. Must have something to do with the dark. :lol:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very interesting discussion. Thanks to all you machine knitters for the insight you've provided and thanks Gerri, for starting this topic. My favorite part of this forum is the wealth of information I've received in the 3 years I've been here.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

brucew said:


> Not offended. I just think anything where a person uses their creative jucies should be considered a craft.
> I went to trade school to learn how to be a tailor. Loved every minute of it and all the challenges involved. I made myself a 3 pieced pin striped suit. It fit me the day I graduated and since then it has hung in my closet since 1980. It seems that the longer something hangs in the closet the more it shrinks. Must have something to do with the dark. :lol:


Laughing out LOUD at the "something to do with the dark!" If you don't mind, I'm going to steal that one. Too funny!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Very interesting discussion. Thanks to all you machine knitters for the insight you've provided and thanks Gerri, for starting this topic. My favorite part of this forum is the wealth of information I've received in the 3 years I've been here.


I've been here not quite 5 months and can't believe everything I've learned. Knitters and crocheters and wonderful people.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Well Ladies and Gents,

I see there is a discussion on what is a craft and what isn't.
So here is the answer

An activity involving skill in making things by hand.(from the dictionary).

That would be, making yarn and with yarn - fabric - wood - metal - glass - beads - paper - straw - willow and anything else, the list is endless.

I hope this will help you all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I do both and enjoy them equally. Nice to make a last minute scarf to go with that special outfit you just brought home and parade tonight. Only with a machine can one do that.


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

No one has mentioned that it's an intellectual white knuckle ride. The thrill of getting the right yarn, right stitch, right tension and right pattern and having it all come together just as I'd imagined it is enough to almost take my breath away!

When I bought my first machine, I was told that it would take me 6 months before I could produce anything. I didn't believe it but it turned out to be true. 

Some of the best inspiration has been joining the Guild here in the UK and going to the AGM - I was stunned by the competition entries. I was sorted out with a great knitting buddy but regretfully, there isn't a machine knitting club nearby. However, a couple of workshops at one of our leading knitting machine suppliers/repairers/trainers has always left me wanting to try more and to do more. 

Best thing about MK-ers, tho - everyone has been where I am ... yes, we've all got caught on needles, forgot to push a button or whatever ... but there are no airs and graces, just lots of enthusiasm and encouragement. Best bunch of people you'll meet anywhere.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Would you rather 'do' all your sewing by hand or use a sewing machine? The difference is the same. Both involve a lots of time and expertise to have good results. Both are difficult to learn and involve steep learning curves to acquire the skills and like hand knitting are considered crafts. I also knit by hand and enjoy both. So I just say have a go at machine knitting and then you can make your own decision.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for this posting. I keep thinking about getting a knitting machine but love to hand knit. That said, I could not get along with out my sewing machines. I do some hand sewing but very little.
I kind of see a knitting machine in the future for me.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought the Addi Express knitting machine. I'm a charity knitter with a large stash. I'll never be able to hand knit it all and the thought of it just sitting there was driving me crazy. I love to hand knit hats but not matching scarves. Problem solved with my new machine.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

But there is a group, very good group! 

scottishmachineknitters.org.uk' look on the web site to find a local club. There are lots of contact details. I am the representative for the Highland and Islands. We meet first Wednesday of every month in Oban. All the other groups meet regularly too.

There is a big 'show' being held in Glenrothes on May 17 for machine knitting, hand knitting, crochet and spinning. Details on the web site, but also I placed an ad on this site as well.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

People who do dressmaking are not asked if they lose connection with their work because they use a sewing machine. People who cook use food mixers but their cakes are just as delicious.
All a knitting machine does is the boring bits. A machine knitter still designs her own garment. You can change patterns or make up your own just as you do with a hand knitting pattern. You still feel the yarn and are inspired by it to create something. The colours still need to be chosen. The stitch to suit the yarn decided. The machine knits the fabric but the knitter still has to make that fabric the correct size and shape to fit. Personally I knit to have something that fits and is different to anyone else.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

I found machine knitting to be a challenge. As a hand knitter, I would soon get bored out of my mind because I was slow. I am an impatient person to begin with, so it only seemed natural to me to gravitate to machine knitting. I love the speed that a project can be completed in. Even if I still have to join by hand. I find I take great pride in my finishing and that in itself lends to the "I made it myself" proud feeling. Machine knitting isn't for everyone. I remember a wife bringing her husband into the shop to show him a knitting machine. He was a real smart alec and I knew I wasn't going to get a sale anyway. So when he watched and said that's cheating, I looked at him and asked why did he drive to the shop when God gave him the legs to walk here. That shut him down in a hurry. 
Machine knitting isn't for everyone. Just as sewing or any other craft. You have to want to do it. You have to have patience to master it and not everyone will get satisfaction from it. There is no One Size Fits All.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess it's in the same vein as weaving, that is, you use a piece of machinery to accomplish something. I use a spinning wheel, which is also the same kind of thing. There are things about machine knitting that I quite fancy having a go at one day


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have always made my own and my children's clothes. These were made in the beginning on a treadle sewing machine, with a crochet hook, with a pair of knitting needles.
The sewing machine is now a computerized one, the crochet hooks hardly ever see the light of day, and the knitting needles are in the loft.
After 40 years of hand knitting, and frowning on those that had/used a knitting machine, I went out and bought one.
What an eye opener buying that first machine was!!! I wish I had bought one 40 years before.
I now consider that the garments that I make on my machines are more my work than those that I used to knit on a pair of needles. 

Some years back I was the manager of a large wool/yarn shop. Customers came in, picked a pattern; usually picked the exact coloured yarn that was pictured on the front of the pattern; tried to match the buttons that were in the picture; and if they didn't have the right sized needles they bought them. They then went home, and like me, followed the pattern to the letter.
I always had to order 5 times more of the yarn in the colour that the pattern picture showed than the other colours that were the same yarn. This made me realize that in our area, and probably all other areas, there was loads of hand knitters all making the exact same garment.

With my machine knitting I pick up a cone of yarn and imagine it in a Lace stitch; a Tuck stitch; a Slip stitch; a Rib stitch; Plated; Woven; done in Fair-Isle with other colours, and if Fair-Isle what colours. I knit swatches and decide which stitch pattern I like best, and what tension looks best. I then decide what style of garment would suit this fabric and then design the garment. No one else will have this garment in their wardrobe (though with some garments they may be glad about that) but hey, it's all my work....apart from the fact that I can't spin my own yarn. Anyone got a couple of goats and a spinning wheel that they are selling?
:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

bevhug said:


> But there is a group, very good group!
> 
> scottishmachineknitters.org.uk' look on the web site to find a local club. There are lots of contact details. I am the representative for the Highland and Islands. We meet first Wednesday of every month in Oban. All the other groups meet regularly too.
> 
> There is a big 'show' being held in Glenrothes on May 17 for machine knitting, hand knitting, crochet and spinning. Details on the web site, but also I placed an ad on this site as well.


Unfortunately nothing around Whithorn which is about as far south as you can get in Scotland (and almost as far west too)! I'm a member of Scottish Machine Knitters, also RO for the Guild of Machine Knitters. Everything is very far away, the nearest to me would be Ayr but this is a 3 hour drive each way. I haven't even managed to find another machine knitter in the local area! I'd be delighted if you can tell me different, I'd love to have a local knitting buddy.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Have a look at the web site, there is a contact in Ayr. Maybe you could contact her.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

I think the best way to answer your question is to find a store in your area that sells knitting machines or perhaps there is a group where you can actually see a machine in operation. Believe me, I am still learning and have been a machine owner for about 5 years and just purchased my 3rd machine. It really is as challenging as hand knitting, just much faster.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> Thank you to everyone who took time to educate me. I should have known there would be YouTube videos that would show me what it was all about. Very interesting things to watch.
> 
> Yes, I see the part about just using different tools. You all have piqued my interest in adding to my tool chest and learning new things.
> 
> ...


The most fun I have with a knitting machine, is that I can test out ideas and my own designs or patterns in a short time instead of a long time hand knitting just to find that it isn't the right size or look that I like. I also hand knot in the evenings , so I like both.


----------



## joycegriffin (Apr 21, 2012)

I both machine and hand knit. The nice thing about machine knitting is that frogging is not as painful. I have not spent hours and hours on something only minutes.
I have 10 grandchildren and would never be able to make new clothing for them (sweaters, hats, slippers) every season if I hand knitted them. My machine knitted items always begin with a swatch, a ruler, a calculator, and a hand drawn picture with lots of notes that I clip to my yarn mast. I do a lot of finish by hand. The machine won't do everything. 
My grandchildren are always happy with what I make for them and I am informed by their mothers when things are getting too small and a new one is needed. They know I machine knit these, but the kids don't know the difference and are always proud to say grandma made it for Me.
My next major project is a sweater for #5 with intarsia Hello Kitty. Just bought the carriage and am anxious to use it.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i would just like to say that not everyone can machine knit. when i was beginning to take lessons i saw the work that a lady did after 3 years of taking classes. my work was neater than hers. she should have saved her time and money. this taught me a valuable lesson. it takes skill to learn how to machine knit. i also hand knit and enjoy the portability of hand knitting. but i really enjoy doing both and consider them both capable of giving me a true sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Like the others here, I can only say, each has its merit. 

I love my knitting machines dearly since I'm an impossibly slow hand knitter (socks take me a month or more). So I would never finish a sweater by hand knitting it. On the knitting machine I can do that and I even enjoy it. Of course knitting machines have their "moods" like every machine has ;-). You shouldn't mind a little problem solving.
Besides as my machines are very basic I do a lot of hand manipulation on my work, so it's certainly not very far from hand knitting ;-).

But I enjoy hand knitting none the less as it's transportable, which knitting machines aren't very well. Making socks or other small items on the train to and from work is wonderfully relaxing.

If you want to broaden your horizon with machine knitting, try to find someone close with a knitting machine (perhaps there's a LYS or guild somewhere around you) to test first. Knitting machines, even used ones do cost a bit, so it's better if you can try it out before.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

I knit both by hand and by machine and frankly prefer the Machine. I agree with those who have already commented and would like to add a couple of new points. If you are a knitter for charity , the Machine allows you to produce so much more than handwriting. I I've also always enjoyed the fact that most of the finish work is done by hand. you have an opportunity to finish the garment in a beautiful way and then you can also do embellishments buy hand to make your work truly a piece should be proud of.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I have four machines, but also love to hand knit. I used to do production knit. Sold at many craft shows and pd. for my winters in Fl. for yrs. Now I knit all the time while watch. TV, making things for myself while in Fl., gifts for the family otherwise. 
It's just a matter of taking a hobby to a different level or prospective. With my mach. I've made things such as scarves w/match. mitts for a winter bride's gift to her attendants. I have the capability of designing my own patt. put onto a disc and knit on my mach. I take the basic patt. and make them my own with my mach. So there is the ability to design. The possibilities on the mach. are endless if you have the many computerized programs available. 
Both facets of the hobby are fulfilling.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

Rosalie Courtney said:


> I have four machines, but also love to hand knit. I used to do production knit. Sold at many craft shows and pd. for my winters in Fl. for yrs. Now I knit all the time while watch. TV, making things for myself while in Fl., gifts for the family otherwise.
> It's just a matter of taking a hobby to a different level or prospective. With my mach. I've made things such as scarves w/match. mitts for a winter bride's gift to her attendants. I have the capability of designing my own patt. put onto a disc and knit on my mach. I take the basic patt. and make them my own with my mach. So there is the ability to design. The possibilities on the mach. are endless if you have the many
> computerized programs available.
> 
> Both facets of the hobby are fulfilling.


i had the wonderful opportunity to take a course on colour and design and i learned how to design clothing, and from my measurements make a scale model of my figure and see if my designs would suit my body shape before i spent hours making them. i also learned to make fabric and cut and sew. there are so many other things you can do with a knitting machine. who would want to knit by hand the width of fabric to cut out a suit pattern. not me.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've made, sold, and gifted many items over the nearly 40 years since I bought my first knitting machine. Yes, every once in a while I hear a comment about it being "cheating," and just have to roll my eyes.

As mentioned, machine knitters make their own fabrics, and go from there. Not only do they produce fabric, but they produce lovely textures, fairisles, tuck, lace, slipstitch, intarsia, and other hand-manipulated designs. 

The machine is not doing the work for you. Just as with a sewing machine, you are using a different set of skills, but accomplishing a similar goal. With machines, you are able to accomplish that goal more quickly, which allows you to spend more time experimenting, testing out new techniques, drafting your own patterns, and having "happy accidents" that turn into unexpected and wonderful creations.

I'm sure that many creative crafters are much like me. While my hands are working on one project, my mind is working on others. If I had to wait until I finished hand knitting one project before capturing what I wanted to try for the next, I'd have hundreds of UFO's sitting around, and would have lost my enthusiasm for most of them in the process.

Having said all of that, I still hand knit all the time, as well as crochet, hand sew, machine sew, quilt, loom, card weave, kumihimo braid, needlepoint, counted cross-stitch, make my own polymer clay buttons and closures, chainmaille and beaded jewelry, cards and other papercrafts. I just look at machines, looms, die cutting machines, and other gadgets that help me experiment or complete my projects more quickly as setting my creative spirit free.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I have KM and knit by hand. I love my bulky SK155 and ribber and they are great for getting lots of plain stockinette knitting done quickly. However I still prefer to knit by hand especially when knitting lace. I have an SK560 and ribber which I do not like as much and I'm thinking of selling. It will do lace and lots of fancy stitches but those are precisely the ones I like doing by hand.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

For someone that has not seemed a KM in action you sure have a lot to say.Are you sure your not a bit bother. Well I can tell you that I do a lot of crafts on my belt Knitting, crocheting, quilting, painting, sewing, and tatting ,stenciling I work with leather making purses and still more kind of crafts. Yet the KM was challenging to me. It is surly a craft on its own. Hey did that car and microwave work out for you?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

randiejg said:


> I've made, sold, and gifted many items over the nearly 40 years since I bought my first knitting machine. Yes, every once in a while I hear a comment about it being "cheating," and just have to roll my eyes.
> 
> As mentioned, machine knitters make their own fabrics, and go from there. Not only do they produce fabric, but they produce lovely textures, fairisles, tuck, lace, slipstitch, intarsia, and other hand-manipulated designs.
> 
> ...


I love what you've said. And I appreciate all the responses from the machine knitters who have responded - it sounds like crafting to me, and I will definitely see these finished products with new eyes.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Chatty55 said:


> For someone that has not seemed a KM in action you sure have a lot to say.Are you sure your not a bit bother. Well I can tell you that I do a lot of crafts on my belt Knitting, crocheting, quilting, painting, sewing, and tatting ,stenciling I work with leather making purses and still more kind of crafts. Yet the KM was challenging to me. It is surly a craft on its own. Hey did that car and microwave work out for you?


Did you not read her first 2 paragraphs?


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I did and yet she still had something to say. You would think that with all that experience or lessons that she had with the car and other things she would do some research on the MK in stead starting off with a apology. Just Saying!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Chatty55 said:


> Yes I did and yet she still had something to say. You would think that with all that experience or lessons that she had with the car and other things she would do some research on the MK in stead starting off with a apology. Just Saying!!!


Don't we all have something to say? That's what the forum is all about. Asking and answering, as well as offering our opinions and insights.

No need for anyone to get bent out of shape about anything said here (unless it's a personal slight, which has no business here anyway).


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

playing tennis or playing golf, both use a small ball, just different techniques. knitting, making a loop pull through a loop, is the same, just different technique.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I love what you've said. And I appreciate all the responses from the machine knitters who have responded - it sounds like crafting to me, and I will definitely see these finished products with new eyes.


I agree. It is tempting me.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree .Not bend out of shape just bend.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

brucew said:


> Not offended. I just think anything where a person uses their creative jucies should be considered a craft.
> I went to trade school to learn how to be a tailor. Loved every minute of it and all the challenges involved. I made myself a 3 pieced pin striped suit. It fit me the day I graduated and since then it has hung in my closet since 1980. It seems that the longer something hangs in the closet the more it shrinks. Must have something to do with the dark. :lol:


I think you've got something there. I've been looking for an explanation of that shrinkage for years!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Gerri,

This is a wonderful topic! Thanks for starting it here on KP. I've picked up a lot of insight into how other machine knitters feel and it warms my heart. 

I'm a confirmed machine-knit-aholic.  I own several machines and usually have 2, or sometimes 3 set up at one time. I love to design things for knitting machines and when one can create fabric with different textures and designs with the flick of a few levers or buttons, is fascinating. I experiment all the time. Sometimes the experiments work out, sometimes I'm busy frogging and starting over. LOL

There is a lot of hands-on work involved with machine knitting, just about as much as knitting by hand, just a difference in the tools used. But that is a joy too.

I love hand knitting, too. But with my arthritis and old age creeping up on me more and more, the knitting machines are generally my preferred medium these days.

Thanks,
Marge


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gerri, thanks so much for starting this topic. I, too, have been curious about MK and how it works. It looks complicated, from what I have read. My husband has been after me to buy a machine because of my arthritis in my back, but I am not sure it will help. Could someone tell me please, do you do a lot of bending over or leaning over when you are using your machine? Without sounding like a whiner, that is my main problem in doing some crafts - I can not lean, bend, or stand for long. Do any of you have back problems, and if so how does machine knitting impact you? Are there shops where you can rent a machine by the hour, like you can long arm quilting machines, where I could try machine knitting out before I buy one? 

Thank you so much for all the posts so far, I have enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Gerri, thanks so much for starting this topic. I, too, have been curious about MK and how it works. It looks complicated, from what I have read. My husband has been after me to buy a machine because of my arthritis in my back, but I am not sure it will help. Could someone tell me please, do you do a lot of bending over or leaning over when you are using your machine? Without sounding like a whiner, that is my main problem in doing some crafts - I can not lean, bend, or stand for long. Do any of you have back problems, and if so how does machine knitting impact you? Are there shops where you can rent a machine by the hour, like you can long arm quilting machines, where I could try machine knitting out before I buy one?
> 
> Thank you so much for all the posts so far, I have enjoyed reading them.


I stand and sit and move in different ways, because sometimes my neck bothers me. Sometimes I use one arm for a while, them switch to the other. So you can decide what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I stand and sit and move in different ways, because sometimes my neck bothers me. Sometimes I use one arm for a while, them switch to the other. So you can decide what is most comfortable for you.


Thank you!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I stand and sit and move in different ways, because sometimes my neck bothers me. Sometimes I use one arm for a while, them switch to the other. So you can decide what is most comfortable for you.


I would think that if you have a chair that is the correct height for you it wouldn't be a problem. 
I have a office chair with a back, on casters, that you can set to different heights.

If there is a machine knitting club near you I would suggest that you go along to a meeting and try a machine there.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjh1530, when I used my machine, I had a "posture" chair that was popular at the time. Your weight was supported on your lower leg rather than your back side. I would compare it to sitting in front of a keyboard when playing music. Not a lot of deep bending unless your run your carriage across the needle bed and forget to put your yarn through the carriage, in which cast all your work falls to the floor (don't ask, lol) As with hand knitting, each person has their own way of sitting and doing, so what works for one may not work for another. Machine knitting definitely goes faster than hand knitting. A small Christmas stocking that, when made plain, took me 1 1/2 hrs, took me 15 minutes by machine and had a design border, the year, and another design border on it.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Gerri, thanks so much for starting this topic. I, too, have been curious about MK and how it works. It looks complicated, from what I have read. My husband has been after me to buy a machine because of my arthritis in my back, but I am not sure it will help. Could someone tell me please, do you do a lot of bending over or leaning over when you are using your machine? Without sounding like a whiner, that is my main problem in doing some crafts - I can not lean, bend, or stand for long. Do any of you have back problems, and if so how does machine knitting impact you? Are there shops where you can rent a machine by the hour, like you can long arm quilting machines, where I could try machine knitting out before I buy one?
> 
> Thank you so much for all the posts so far, I have enjoyed reading them.


It depends a bit on how good your sight is. I'm very near sighed and so sometimes need to get close to the knitting to correct something. If it's more than a little bit, I adjust the height of my chair (lower) and return to the usual sitting position afterwards.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting. Enjoyed reading all the responses. 

SEA


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't realize you could knit sitting down with a machine. Another question - what is the purpose of owning more than one machine? Is each one set up for a different type of knitting?


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize you could knit sitting down with a machine. Another question - what is the purpose of owning more than one machine? Is each one set up for a different type of knitting?


Knitting machines have a fixed needle distance and so can not work with all yarn weights. That's why there are super fine gauge (3,6mm needle distance) for very, very fine yarns, standard gauge (4,5mm) for fine yarns up to sock yarn, midgauge for sock yarn to light worsted and bulky for worsted to light bulky yarn. Super bulky yarn can't be knitted with a knitting machine. As most machine knitters want to knit with different yarn weights, they own more than one machine. Mostly a standard gauge, a midgauge and a bulky.

I hope I got the yarn weights right, in Germany we use the suggested needle size to categorize yarns.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize you could knit sitting down with a machine. Another question - what is the purpose of owning more than one machine? Is each one set up for a different type of knitting?


Mainly because they are an addiction, as least they are as far as I'm concerned.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> Mainly because they are an addiction, as least they are as far as I'm concerned.  :lol: :lol:


And if you have a garter carriage you need 2 machines at least lol!


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

And then when you have more than 6 you have to 'convince yourself' each one does something better


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I guess it's kind of like buying knitting needles - you always want the next style, lol!

I have really enjoyed this topic and learned much more than I could have by Googling because it gave me a chance to talk to the people who are doing it. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. I am going to start the whole "exploration" process to see if it is for me. It reminds me of my embroidery machine - I loved doing hand embroidery for years, but carpal tunnel, etc, meant I just couldn't do it very well any more, plus I wanted a faster way to accomplish all the projects I had lined up in my head. I love hand-knitting, but I can see now where a knitting machine could be a great asset.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Well said, I could not have put it better myself. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I love my basic Bond machine. I think it's really a frame because there is no electricity involved.

My only sadness is that I can't take it on a plane.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Carolyn tolo, I think your Bond is considered a knitting frame, but works basically the same as non-electronic knitting machines. I bought an "Ultimate Sweater Machine" by Bond for my DIL at Joanne's using my 40% off coupon. It could be an inexpensive way for someone to try a machine without feeling too guilty about the cost. It uses the latch hook type needles and would need the same learning curve for beginners.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Carolyn tolo, I think your Bond is considered a knitting frame, but works basically the same as non-electronic knitting machines. I bought an "Ultimate Sweater Machine" by Bond for my DIL at Joanne's using my 40% off coupon. It could be an inexpensive way for someone to try a machine without feeling too guilty about the cost. It uses the latch hook type needles and would need the same learning curve for beginners.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been knitting from the age of 4, I learned to crochet buy the age of 6. Sewing was part of the knitting lessons. I still have my first project. Well, it is hidden away for now.
I sew, scrapbook, embroider paint, work with wood, fix cars, can build a house from the foundation up after having designed and planned out the whole structure. I understand the concept and usage of wiring, plumbing, mason work, lumber production and a host of other skills. I hold a Masters in Music Education, Associates in Business Law and Accounting. My most important Degree is the one I got from attending THE SCHOOL OF HARD KNOCKS. Some like to shun talking to me because they can not believe that I have done or will learn to do everything I am interested in. This being said,
I am very pleased that someone invented electricity, the saw (electric) the power drill, electric cement mixers, post hole diggers, sewing machines, refrigerators, washers, dryers, dish washer, knitting machines, sock knitting machines, i-cord makers, the cricut, mixers, the list is endless. 
I do more charity knitting than most know. I started with a Bond Knitting machine about 5 years ago. Prior to that I was able to make about 100 hats per year. I learned how to make hats on the bond. After learning this skill I was able to produce over 500 hats in under 3 months. I also make scarves, blankets, wraps, slippers and a host of other things for charity. I have had the good fortune in purchasing an SK360 with ribber. I am still learning on this machine. Yet I have been able to make some wonderful scarves already. While I love to hand knit and do so all the time the production on quality garments for charity is important to me. I have been donated thousands of balls of yarn. I will never be able to hand knit even a 10th of what I have. With the KM I am able to use these wonderful balls of yarn and provide something useful to someone in need. 
Learning to use a knitting machine took me perhaps longer than learning to knit by hand. However I am what I think is a slow knitter. Making a hat in under 30 minutes is a big deal. Making 10 hats per day is something I could never do by hand. 
Each person has a special talent. Some do not want to learn another skill. There is nothing wrong with that. The way to the finish is not what is most important, it is the finish its self that should count. 
Gee just think if there was not internet, no computer, no places like KP you could not ask this question and get such a quick reply.


----------



## deenie777 (May 12, 2012)

Bruce...that was a 'cute' remark you made....I had to chuckle


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just ordered one for my charity knitting.
Beth


----------

